# Bamboo skewers as diffusers



## dixiedragon (Mar 18, 2015)

I read about this here. Anybody try it?

http://www.theprairiehomestead.com/2014/02/diy-essential-oil-reed-diffuser.html

I think I'm allergic to something in commercially sold reed diffusers. They make my eyes and nose itchy.


----------



## maya (Mar 18, 2015)

I think the reeds sold as reeds for diffusers are just bamboo skewers. The ones I've worked with have holes coming from one end to the other, that are part of the growth pattern of bamboo. They help bamboo grow so fast. 

Unless I am misunderstanding your post and you are referring to the liquid base used as the scent portion.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 18, 2015)

cool, thanks! I was asking about the skewers. I am assuming the oil will wickk, since oilive oil lamps wick.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 18, 2015)

Diffuser sticks are made from rattan, not bamboo. Rattan has continuous large pores along its length. Bamboo has pores, but much smaller. 

I've made a reed diffuser recently using the "official" rattan diffuser sticks. Honestly, I think flipping the sticks end for end every few days works the best to get scent into the air. I really don't think those pores do a lot to wick the scent mixture up the reeds, so bamboo would work fine. I like the amount of scent my diffuser puts out in a small enclosed space (my bathroom) but the diffuser would be useless in a large space.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 19, 2015)

I got this beautiful little Avon bottle at the thrift store for 50 cents. It's red and kind of bell shaped. So i wanted to have it as a diffuser with some lavender by my bed.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 19, 2015)

That sounds lovely, Dixie!


----------

